# How long should the queen leave her litter?



## NigelB (May 9, 2010)

Hi all, first post on this forum.

My cat gave birth to 4 kittens 2 days ago, and I had the honour of helping her as she struggled to start with - two came very close together and then one backwards. It did mean me lying on the floor with my head and shoulders in the cupboard under the stairs for four hours, but it was worth it. All sorted and all feeding well.

Today she went out for the first time - we have other cats and it is impractical to prevent this. She was gone less then half an hour but it just got me thinking, is it normal for the queen to leave the litter at this stage and if so for how long?

Advice from those more experienced would be much appreciated!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hELLO AND WELCOME TO THE FORUM, I AM SURE THEY DO LEAVE THEM FOR SHORT PERIODS TO START WITH, BUT USUALLY DONT GO TO FAR, OR FOR VERY LONG. MAYBE TO THE LOO OR HAVE SOME FOOD ETC, WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE PICTURES OF YOUR CATS AND THE KITTENS,


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

like the bove poster says, it is normal to leave to go and eat or use the litter tray ect but not for too long at this time. as the weeks go on she will leave them more but still no longer than an hour max.

right now they need her completely so the more time she spends with them the better. try not to touch them for a couple more days if possible. 

our cat got bored of her kittens and bought them donwstairs and 'gave' them to me. the longer she nurses them and cares for them herself, the better otherwise you wil need to step in and help.

she sounds like she is ok but keep an eye on her. dont move the kittens unless you really have to because she will probably just move them back and feel unsettled!

congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldnt worry unless she is gone for longer than half an hour and does she leave the house or just go to another room. If they cry does she return to them, if she does i wouldnt worry. It is natural for them to leave them it is more of a problem if they wont leave them and doesnt take care of herself.

I also wouldnt try shutting her up with them, i tried this with one of my girls and she isnt used to be shut away and the stress she incurred was awful, never again!!

Good luck x x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She needs to go back to them at least every two hours at this stage.

Liz


----------



## NigelB (May 9, 2010)

Many thanks for the replies. It was just the once for 25 mins or so, I suspect as suggested it was a loo break. She 'adopted' us around 3 months ago, we think she was abandoned as she was less than a year old then and very scrawny, she doubled her size after being here for a few weeks. Once it was clear she was staying I took her to the vet for spaying but of course too late, she was around 3 weeks by then!!

She has never used a litter tray while with us - we have a very large garden so all our cats go outside - and whilst I have put a tray nearby for her she isn't showing much interest.

We're quite happy for her to stay in the understairs cupboard, it works for her and is warm and cozy for her. Only time I have touched them so far has been to move the 'strays' back to mum when they cry and lose their way. Mum seems very happy for me to be 'in there with her' as she insisted on me being there through the birth (cried whenever I left and purred when I was there, even in final stages) and quite happy for me to take the two she was struggling with and clean them up and get them breathing etc before giving them back. Other than that she is very good with them.

I won't worry unless she leaves them too long then! Thanks again - only pic so far now below.

Nigel


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum what beautiful babies


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

I woullnt her outside at all she could become pregnant again right away.


----------

